# How was your drive today?



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

How was your drive today?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't usually drive I carpool lol

Today I've been sleeping on and off like a baby


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

In a day like this, it's good to carpool with a guy on 4X4 big truck with winter tires


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

or one of those awd audi apparently these cars can still drive like a bullet even in snow deep



igor.kanshyn said:


> In a day like this, it's good to carpool with a guy on 4X4 big truck with winter tires


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Holidays said:


> or one of those awd audi apparently these cars can still drive like a bullet even in snow deep


Not the one I had to help dig out on my street.  He was stuck in front of me and I had to stop and then it got me stuck cause I lost my momentum.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I just stayed home today


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It was my last friday to work, I got my hours cut so I felt really guilty for not going in. Because I didn't go my husband didnt get a lift in.

After a while I didn't feel so bad, it took my landlord a whole day to dig out the cars. I didn't want to get stuck out in whitby man.. I did that yesterday with only a little snow! lol


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

All day in traffic.... for an hour worth of work

the foot of Don Mills Rd


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh man lol

At least your heater works


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

bantario, you were right near me this morning. I was heading up the DVP on my way back from work and there were literally 1000 idiots on the road. Why would you drive up that hill when you know you're not going to make it? 

I stopped counting abandoned cars on eglinton after 14. People were just getting out and walking...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I feel for you that have to drive around for work. Commuting is bad enough, but having to be in traffic all day.....


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I fell in my driveway shoveling snow Friday morning, so I said the hell with this weather and stayed home lol. I'd of probably waited for an hour cuz I take the stupid bus, be happy you people have cars and don't stand in this weather like I do.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That's why I made funds for a car top priority lol. Taking the go/bus to pickering in the snow is horrrrriiiiddd.....


----------

